# BBQ Cooking Class



## Raine (Sep 29, 2004)

Want to learn to BBQ, or improve your BBQ?   Join Championship Cooking Team Music City Pig Pals in Shelby, NC Oct 16th for a BBQ cooking class.  Only 10 spaces left.

For details or to register contact:
http://www.hoghappnin.com/hh/contactus.cfm
http://www.pigpals.net/


----------



## Audeo (Sep 29, 2004)

Man!  Would I ever LOVE to do that!!!

When are you guys coming to Texas?????


----------

